# Forum About Russia Society  Что думаем о социально-эконом., идейно-полит.и др. изменениях в современной России?

## Eledhwen

_Оф-топик от темы: http://masterrussian.net/f16/все-таки-они-приняли-закон-против-сирот-20643/ _ __________________________________ Только сейчас заметил новый комментарий — забыл уже про эту тему... 
Ну так а чем на Западе модно прикрывать законодательное убожество? Конечно правами и свободами. И на западе, особенно в США они очень сильны.
Отсюда: геи, лесбиянки, ювеналка и потреблятство — почти полный букет заболеваний и деградации нации.

----------


## Eric C.

> Только сейчас заметил новый комментарий — забыл уже про эту тему... 
> Ну так а чем на Западе модно прикрывать законодательное убожество? Конечно правами и свободами. И на западе, особенно в США они очень сильны.
> Отсюда: геи, лесбиянки, ювеналка и потреблятство — почти полный букет заболеваний и деградации нации.

 You think alcoholic husbands beating up their wives and kids and getting away with it sounds any better?

----------


## Lampada

> You think alcoholic husbands beating up their wives and kids and getting away with it *sounds any better*?

 Ты вроде как соглашаешься с предыдущим оратором: " _геи, лесбиянки, ювеналка и потреблятство — почти полный букет заболеваний и деградации нации_". ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Ты вроде как соглашаешься с предыдущим оратором: " _геи, лесбиянки, ювеналка и потреблятство — почти полный букет заболеваний и деградации нации_".

 No, I don't; the four words he listed might be heavily twisted by ppl like him but no single one of them means anything bad at all; but to get my point across while talking to him, my point that there ARE bad things, and there ARE many bad things outside the U.S., I had to kind of speak his language to him, which is what might have seemed confusing to you.

----------


## Полуношник

> Только сейчас заметил новый комментарий — забыл уже про эту тему... 
> Ну так а чем на Западе модно прикрывать законодательное убожество? Конечно правами и свободами. И на западе, особенно в США они очень сильны.
> Отсюда: геи, лесбиянки, ювеналка и потреблятство — почти полный букет заболеваний и деградации нации.

 Ну правильно. Вместе со штампом про "так называемые права человека" обязательно должен идти тезис о "загнивающем капитализме".

----------


## Eledhwen

А разьве то, что я перечислил — это не путь вниз? Разьве не отклонение от естественной природы человека?
Где это происходит больше всего? Я очень рад, что не у нас. 
Если вы не понимаете таких простых вещей — мне больше не о чем с вами говорить.

----------


## 14Russian

> Только сейчас заметил новый комментарий — забыл уже про эту тему... 
> Ну так а чем на Западе модно прикрывать законодательное убожество? Конечно правами и свободами. И на западе, особенно в США они очень сильны.
> Отсюда: геи, лесбиянки, ювеналка и потреблятство — почти полный букет заболеваний и деградации нации.

 How old are you?  18?   You are naiive and clueless, too.    
Russia is trying to be like the US but their own brand.   Putin's regime is bringing Russia down.

----------


## Eledhwen

Easy with personal commentaries! 
России чужды западные ценности и менталитет. Русь была образована в 862 году, а США — в 1776. Чувствуешь разницу? Не Америке нас учить жить — Россия веками вырабатывала свою самобытность, и строила принцип мирного сосуществования в одной стране огромного числа народов (более 190), объединенных одной идеологией. 
(Вытерто. Л.) А то я тебе столько об Америке расскажу — зубы искрошатся в пыль, и мозг сварится. Тебе это точно не понравится. 
А мне — 29 лет. Политику и экономику изучаю уже почти три года.

----------


## Lampada

> Easy with personal commentaries! 
> России чужды западные ценности и менталитет. Русь была образована в 862 году, а США — в 1776. Чувствуешь разницу? Не Америке нас учить жить — Россия веками вырабатывала свою самобытность, и строила принцип мирного сосуществования в одной стране огромного числа народов (более 190), объединенных одной идеологией. 
> (Вытерто. Л.) А то я тебе столько об Америке расскажу — зубы искрошатся в пыль, и мозг сварится. Тебе это точно не понравится. 
> А мне — 29 лет. Политику и экономику изучаю уже почти три года.

 Мы не можем здесь иметь прямые угрозы. Хоть это и смешно угрожать в интернете тому, не знаю кому. 
И опять: каждый имеет всякое право на своё собственное мнение о чём угодно, хоть и о чужой государственной системе. Хочешь поливать Америку, пожалуйста. Главное не переходить c злобными оскорблениями на местные личности.

----------


## Eledhwen

Нет, просто так поливать никого не буду... Я и так тут многих достал (как мне кажется), просто они молчат. 
Я пока не переходил на личности. Я предупредил, что *не желаю* слышать это словосочетание: «режим Путина». А то у них там всегда такой газетный штамп используется: «режим Каддафи», «режим Башара Асада», «режим Милошевича», «режим Лукошенко», «режим Путина», «режим Мубарака», «режим Уго Чавеса»... Везде, где есть стратегические интересы у самой (простите) наглой страны мира — неприменно возникают «режимы». Замечали?
Но они *никогда* не скажут: «режим Королевы Великобритании», «режим Барака Обамы»... Очень интересный дуализм стандартов в СМИ получается.

----------


## Lampada

> Нет, просто так поливать никого не буду... Я и так тут многих достал (как мне кажется), просто они молчат. 
> Я пока не переходил на личности. Я предупредил, что *не желаю* слышать это словосочетание: «режим Путина». ...

 _Достал..._ А зачем?  _Предупредил...  "_Последнее китайское предупреждание", 328-е. Просто смешно.

----------


## Inego

Дамы и господа, зачем провоцируете человека? С ним-то всё понятно — в 29 лет он до сих пор считает, что "в интернете кто-то неправ", и бьётся с ветряными мельницами на сайте для иностранцев, изучающих русский. Ну а вы-то куда? Вам это зачем? Не поливайте угли бензином, и огня не будет.

----------


## Lampada

> Дамы и господа, зачем провоцируете человека? С ним-то всё понятно — в 29 лет он до сих пор считает, что "в интернете кто-то неправ", и бьётся с ветряными мельницами на сайте для иностранцев, изучающих русский. Ну а вы-то куда? Вам это зачем? Не поливайте угли бензином, и огня не будет.

 Сам подливаешь! И вообще образовался оф-топик.

----------


## Eledhwen

> _"в интернете кто-то неправ"_
Internet: forums, social networks, it's a form of mass media with all it's consequences. ...Google it if doubt. 
Да, тема себя явно изжила.

----------


## pushvv

Так к слову  Ъ-Огонек - Сильные страхом

----------


## Юрка

> Я предупредил, что *не желаю* слышать это словосочетание: «режим Путина».

 Смотря в каком контексте. Запад пишет обычно в глупом контексте. Привлекают беглых жуликов, и ну давай обсуждать "режим Путина". И при этом неприкрыто просвечиваются свои интересы. 
Но если говорить между собой, то существование режима Путина можно признать. Говорит он правильные вещи, но и Брежнев со Сталиным говорил правильные вещи. Является человеком не творческим (я не припомню, что творческого он сделал). Думаю, что его образование и преждняя работа не подразумевают творчество. Он предпочитает сказать банальность про то, как всё должно быть в идеале, и ждать, когда подчинённые приведут действительность в соответствие с его идеалами. Но сам ни одну проблему не решил системным образом. Но зато сказал про всё, про все проблемы нашей жизни. За годы его правления усилилась бюрократия, увеличилось количество чиновников и бумаг, уменьшилось количество ларьков и прочих мелких предпринимателей. Это говорит, что он не либерал. А лично я за мелкий бизнес двумя руками. При нём много воруют, в том числе и губернаторы и министры. Он даёт много денег крупному бизнесу: железной дороге, сторителям, банкам. Выигрывает для них Олимпийские игры, пробивает стройку века во Владивостоке, космодром на Дальнем Востоке и т.д. При нём отменяют дешёвые поезда и электрички. При нём земельные спекулянты скупили сотни тысяч гетар совхозной земли и не используют её. При нём попытались приватизировать реки и озёра. При нём вводят обязательную регистрацию лодок и права на мопеды.
В общем, культ личности есть, а список дел не в его пользу.
Хотя и оппозиция - полное дерьмо. Вся проплачена западом и место ей у параши.
Нам, простым крестьянам, опять некуда податься.

----------


## Eledhwen

Я рад, что ты понимаешь, что так называемая оппозиция — это пятая колонна. Что же касается Путина, то в любом контексте, Юрий. И прежде чем отвечать — давай сначала заглянем в нашу Конституцию:*Статья 13.* _2. Никакая идеология не может устанавливаться в качестве государственной или обязательной._Но ведь общество, не объединённое единой идеей впринципе невозможно. Не может такого быть, чтобы у государства не было своей идеологии, иначе это уже колония.*Статья 15.* _4. Общепризнанные принципы и нормы международного права и международные договоры Российской Федерации являются составной частью ее правовой системы. Если международным договором Российской Федерации установлены иные правила, чем предусмотренные законом, то применяются правила международного договора._То есть по нормам международного (а ООН управляет США) права международное сообщество вправе вершить правосудие относительно наших граждан, находящихся на территории нашей же страны. ...Потрясающе! Вот отсюда идет лживый термин «режим», и только потому, что Президент препятствует «свободе и демократии» в России.*Статья 16.* _1. Положения настоящей главы Конституции составляют основы конституционного строя Российской Федерации и не могут быть изменены иначе как в порядке, установленном настоящей Конституцией.
2. Никакие другие положения настоящей Конституции не могут противоречить основам конституционного строя Российской Федерации._Закрепление маразма и усложнение его пересмотра. 
Законодательная история Российской Федерации начинается с 1991 года. То есть сразу после поражения СССР в Холодной войне. А законы всегда пишет победившая сторона — так было всегда и везде.
Поэтому Путин, как Президент и гарант Конституции, просто не обладает абсолютными законотворческими или законоутверждающими полномочиями. Теперь понятно, почему некоторые неприятные вещи всё-таки происходят у нас в стране?

----------


## pushvv

>>Хотя и оппозиция - полное дерьмо. Вся проплачена западом и место ей у параши.
Откуда сведения? Дайте догадаюсь, опять у кого-то фантазия вышла из под контроля. 
Ну а Эледвен, как всегда, написал набор слов, плохо связанных друг с другом. 
>>Теперь понятно, почему некоторые неприятные вещи всё-таки происходят у нас в стране?
srsly?

----------


## Юрка

> Я рад, что ты понимаешь... Теперь понятно, почему некоторые неприятные вещи всё-таки происходят у нас в стране?

 Ты почему-то выбрал менторский тон в общении со мной. Но я не считаю тебя авторитетом. Тем более, что ты сильно младше меня. Изучай политику хоть 33 года - это не помешает мне послать такого собеседника как ты.  

> Откуда сведения? Дайте догадаюсь, опять у кого-то фантазия вышла из под контроля.

 Ты лучше догадывайся, где твоя жена гуляет. Догадывальщик нашёлся. Сиди там и не кукуй.

----------


## maxmixiv

*Юрка*, правильно, построй-ка всех  Игорь Иртеньев | * * *   *Eledhwen*
Уже прямо интересно становится. Чему там учат экономисты и политики? С тем, где мы находимся, всё понятно. Но какой выход из этой ВЕЧНОСТИ? Если оппозиция ВСЯ гнилая, то отсюда легко получаем, что людей в огромной стране, желающих изменить плачевное положение дел -- нет вообще?

----------


## Eledhwen

*Юрка*
Не хочешь — не считай, мне твой на возраст и статус как-то тоже фиолетово. Извини, конечно, если чем-то обидел. Однако это действительно хорошо, что есть люди с головой на плечах. Ты усомнился — я доказал обратное, и разговор исчерпан.  *Maxmixiv*
А вот тут начинается самое интересное. Помнишь я говорил про генетическую память? Так вот, эта вещь посильнее краткосрочного интеллекта, применяемого против нас — не получится! Однако, очень важно подстегивать весь процесс. Как про нас говорят: «Русский долго запрягает, но быстро едет».
В том числе благодаря этому, в случае глобального кризиса русские могут предложить самую устойчивую модель выхода из него и дальнейшего существования.

----------


## pushvv

>>Ты почему-то выбрал менторский тон в общении со мной
Ты бы сам тон повнимательнее выбирал.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Помнишь я говорил про генетическую память? Так вот, эта вещь посильнее краткосрочного интеллекта, применяемого против нас — не получится!

 Кто-то слишком много играл в Assassin's Creed  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

*Eledhwen*
Предложить смогут, но внедрят другие, у себя.
А ну как не случится кризиса? Так и будем по уши в грязи сидеть?

----------


## Eledhwen

*DrBaldhead*
Первый раз слышу... Я рассказывал что это такое — подробно и простыми словами.  *Maxmixiv*
Это же ментальность. Определенного рода находчивость и социальная психология. Это часть нашей души. 
Надо было это сразу сказать. Вопрос на самом деле не только в кризисе, как в форс-мажерной ситуации, подстегивающей к действиям. Но к тому, что русским важно сейчас осознать, что страна зависима от другой — СМИ-то у нас на заказ работают, однако процесс уже идет. И как только хотя бы примерно 10% всего населения страны будет это понимать — всё изменится. У нас очень велик мобилизационный ресурс.
Нашел как-то видеодиалог с одним из депутатов в тему.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> *DrBaldhead*
> Первый раз слышу... Я рассказывал что это такое — подробно и простыми словами.

 Если настоящим генетикам непонятно, для чего может использоваться 99% ДНК, то куда уж вам или мне? Догадка о том, что там, наверное, душа русская (а может, немецкая, китайская, лакотская, черокская, английская или любая другая) закодирована, не имеет под собой оснований. Да и опасные это суждения - видали мы уже тут один народец с "правильным" генетическим кодом, чей генетически "правильный" лидер сам не пожелал пережить своей последней войны. Сегодня эти люди неплохо себя чувствуют и без всяких "расовых" теорий.
Если какая преемственность и есть на биологическом уровне, не являющаяся на самом деле влиянием культурной среды или исторических знаний на конкретного человека, то она настолько выше современного научного понимания, что махать какими-то там догадками просто ненаучно. 
Я считаю, что нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы верить в свой народ. Однако, на мой взгляд, для этого не нужно никаких теорий. Достаточно оглянуться назад в историю и за счет гордости ли, сопереживания ли, верить в людей. Да, это трудно, сам учуся.
---
If even real genetics scientists can't figure out what work is done by 99% of DNA, how can you do? Or me? The suggestion, that it propably serves as a code for Russian (or maybe Deutch, Chinese, Lakota, Cheroki, English, just any) soul, makes no sense. Moreover this direction maybe dangerous - we've already been acqainted with a nation with "perfect" genetic code, whose genetically "perfect" leader himself chose to not survive his last war. Nowadays these people lead quite fine life without any "racial" theories.
Even if there is a biological heritage, actually not being just a personal result of living  at the particular cultural enviroment or historical knowledge, it overwhelms modern day scientific vision so much, that trying to swing with any made-up suggestions if just against science. 
In my opinion, there is nothing bad in believing in your people. However, I consider there is no need in any theories for it. All you need is just a look back at the history, then just believe in people, either because of pride or empathy. It is not easy though, even for myself.

----------


## Eledhwen

Я прошу обратить внимание только на первый обзац моего сообщения. Все остальные были даны Ajax для справки. Ты и сам можешь найти информацию по нему — она известна.
Да, кстати, кичиться своей индивидуальностью и осознавать ее — не одно и то же.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Я прошу обратить внимание только на первый обзац моего сообщения. Все остальные были даны Ajax для справки. Ты и сам можешь найти информацию по нему — она известна.
> Да, кстати, кичиться своей индивидуальностью и осознавать ее — не одно и то же.

 А в этом сообщении мне на какие конкретно слова внимание обратить? А то опять прочту чего лишнего  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Ещё раз: все страны зависимы от другой (сами-знаете-какой), все это прекрасно осознают.
Но почему именно в России нельзя без резиновых сапог выходить из дома после дождя? Почему только у нас можно несколько часов ждать автобуса на остановке? Почему в наших магазинах нельзя остановиться на секунду, чтобы рассмотреть, насколько просроченный кефир стоит на полке - как тут же получаешь несколько толчков в разные части тела? 
Мой ответ: воруют. Это приводит к тому что любая разумная деятельность талантливых людей становится бессмысленной. Почему воруют? Исторически сложилось. Ментальность или генетическая память - называйте как хотитие. Можно ли что-то сделать? Нет. Может быть, само пройдёт через пару столетий.
Путин виноват? Да, но если его магическим образом поменять на кого-то другого - ничего не изменится. Соблазн объяснять всё влиянием тёмных сил извне - велик, но с действительностью имеет мало общего.

----------


## Eledhwen

Ты преувеличиваешь. Я живу в провинциальном городке и *ничего* из описаного тобой не происходит почему-то. Ты сам себе стереотип сформировал.

----------


## pushvv

Вы так здорово рассуждаете. Пресса куплена, чиновники куплены, все зависимы от чего-то там. Складывается мнение, что здесь собрались эксперты политологи-экономисты. На самом же деле (!), нормальное представление о политике имеют люди с заводами-пароходами, которым до каждого из простых смертных лично дела, в общем, нет, простым же смертным остается довольствоваться тем, что они узнают из СМИ (!), или, может, кто-то здесь общается с политической верхушкой? Сомневаюсь. Хотя выдвигать можно любые, даже странные в сущности теории, например, некоторые в бога верят.  
>>Я живу в провинциальном городке, и ничего из описанНого тобой не происходит почему-то. Ты сам себе стереотип сформировал.
Может это ты сам себе сформировал стереотип, что ничего не происходит? Вспомни 140% (соглашусь - это, вероятно, фэйк и провокация), посмотри на наши дороги, зайди на какой-нибудь завод, и это только то, что явно бросается в глаза. Ну, конечно, если это не стереотип.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Ты преувеличиваешь. Я живу в провинциальном городке и *ничего* из описаного тобой не происходит почему-то. Ты сам себе стереотип сформировал.

 Э нет, это не прокатит, я уже побывал зарубежом  :: (2 раза!) Кстати, в странах, у которых нет нефти и вообще не понятно, на чём они держатся.
Оба раза - проездом через Екатеринбург. Больше не надо.

----------

